# Help my projector problems!



## projector noob (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a projector that I use to watch TV in my living room. When I use it though after about 20 minutes the color starts wierding out. Green turns to red, brown to green. Everything kinda gets washed out too, like bright scenes are so bright you can't see anything. Any help would be appreciated. :sweat:


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

What projector do you have?

It could be a lot of things, probably due to heat build-up or something related.

Check your air filter - cleaned it lately? That could contribute to heat build-up. The damage might already be done, but clean that filter if you haven't been.

Beyond that, it could be aging optical elements or something electronic, hard to tell from your description, though it almost sounds like the former - polarizers - they are replaceable in some projectors, but polarizers usually don't repair themselves when you turn off the projector.

How old is your projector? How many hours on it? Does the problem happen every time in exactly the same way (same washed out image and after the same number of minutes)?

If it's internal components (optical or electronic), you might want to consider a new projector, particularly if yours has a few years on it. You can probably upgrade an old projector with some of the newer 1080 res ones for less than what you'd pay for repairs. Something to consider.


----------

